# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  run a script dans praat

## tam_ara

Salut, 

j'ai un problme avec praat, je dois faire un ramping pour des sons et opur cela j'utilise un script. 

J'ouvre mon objet cible, 
puis je click sur opend new praatsc-ript. j'cris mon script en question dans la fentre untitled script. 
je vrifie d'avoir bien slectionner mon ojet,
je click sur run dans la fentre untitled script. 

et ca ne marche pas, un message me dit qu'il y a un problme avec une des lignes du script. 

ca c'est mon script:

Fade in... all 0 0.02 y
endTime = Get end time
Fade out All endTime -0.02 y

pourquoi ca ne marche pas?

merci d'avance, 

tamara

----------

